# urinary tract infection?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

My goat is apx. 9 years old and she has never been bred. She seems to be having symptoms of a urinary tract infection. Her urine has some blood in it and she trys to urinate frequently and many times nothing comes out or it is just a dribble. What is the best method to treat this?


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

Well I would imagine she needs and antibiotic however I don't know what to tell you on that. I would be giving her VitC / cranberry juice or pills/ and also add Applecider vinegar to her water this all will help if it is either an infection or urninary calc. Hopefully someone that knows abt the antibiotics will be on shortly. make sure she is drinking pleanty of water. give her some salt so she drinks.


----------



## Sondra Peterson (Dec 5, 2002)

bumping up for more help on this please


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

If you go to the vet with this they will put her on SMTZ just like they do women, it's that little white pill. (and if you don't have really good insurance it will just spin your head how cheap this is as a vet perscription compared to human stuff and it is the SAME thing) SulfaMeThaZine....now if you aren't going to go to the vet, pipevet.com and jefferspet.com sells many sulfa's, I would bet with some detective work you could find a liquid drench that would be very close or the same as this sulfa, that would work just the same.

Also pipevet.com comes with a phone number that you can call and talk to the vets and perhaps they can give you something to try over the counter. Vicki


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> If you go to the vet with this they will put her on SMTZ just like they do women, it's that little white pill. (and if you don't have really good insurance it will just spin your head how cheap this is as a vet perscription compared to human stuff and it is the SAME thing) SulfaMeThaZine....


Thanks for the info Vicki


----------



## Tricia Smith (Jun 3, 2002)

I have used SMZ-TMP (sulfamethoxazole and trimethoprim) on a doe with a urinary tract infection. The drug came as 800/160 mg double strength tablets. Dosage recommended by our vet was 2 tablets twice a day.

I used a mortar and pestle to grind the tablets, then mixed them with warm water, honey, and molasses, enough to make 2 Tbsp (30 cc) that I could then dose using a syringe.

Good luck!


----------



## kathy H (Dec 10, 2002)

If she is a nigerian dwarf I have another theory for you, Is she on alfalfa ? Our nigerian who is seven and been on alfalfa all her life[ and never bred] cant be on it any more as she developes what i think is kidney stones. Oat hay she is ok but after first day on allfalfa she yells when she pees. Vet thought she got damaged by buck she was with for a short time but she is fine on oat hay with NO problems.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

With wethers and bucks, it's grain that gives them stones and not alfalfa or hay. Wouldn't it be the same with does? My guys are on alfalfa pellets and orchard hay, and I haven't had any problems with stones.


----------



## elly_may (Aug 27, 2004)

Sulmet is sold at farm stores in solution

Sulfamethazine Sodium 12.5%

I keep a container on hand that I use for my baby chicks for the first two or three weeks in their drinking water. 

It gives a dosage on the bottle for cattle, calves and swine:
3 ounces for each 100# on first day
1-1/2 ounces for each 100# on day 2 through 4
Says to add to their drinking water that they will drink in that day.

I would say for a goat - to use with water as a drench.


----------



## kathy H (Dec 10, 2002)

Jen h nigerians were bred in africa to produce milk on low quality, and not much feed. All I can think of is she has alot of calcium built up in her system through the years and as she gets older it is causing her problems. She is fine on grass hay and oat hay but add alfalfa and she starts having problems, dont know its weird.


----------

